# Igloo, snow , nhl lock-out ... The journey of a french Canadian part 2.



## simbh (Mar 2, 2005)

Well , I know many of you have followed my 1-ad journal . My cycle is now over , I am currently in my 5th day of pct . The water weight is all gone ... I lost a good 5-6 pounds since I started pct and I'm keeping my calories high . The bloat if finaly gone ! Thank god. This morning I weight a good 196lbs . It seemed to be stabalising to that . Right now , I just concentrating on keeping the gains . After my pct is done , I'll be keeping my cals up . +- 4000cals/day . It's not an extreme bulk for me , but it should allow me to keep putting some mass on without putting too much fat as well .

I'll post my workouts as often as I can .
I'll try to post my diets when I have the time to do it . 

Enjoy.

Simon


----------



## Yunier (Mar 2, 2005)

Good stuff man. I was wondering why you had not posted in a couple of days...


----------



## simbh (Mar 2, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Good stuff man. I was wondering why you had not posted in a couple of days...


Ya I was just damn busy with school and homework


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2005)

Lookin good.  Maybe I missed it but what was the overall consensus on your cycle?


----------



## simbh (Mar 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Lookin good. Maybe I missed it but what was the overall consensus on your cycle?


Well , I started at 175 ... I am now 196lbs. My overall weights have gone up real good. I'm still running creatine ester during my pct. I can say that I've kept about 95%-100% of my strenght gains up to now . It's only been 5 days on pct though.For the weights , well to give you an idea my 1 rep max for bench was 205lbs it is now 252lbs. My top weight during the cycle was 203. Now I've lost about 6-7lbs which was due to water weight . As I said earlier the bloat is finaly gone . My face looks a lot smaller , I'll be taking some new pics soon . 

I'm pretty sure I'll do another cycle , not sure of what yet . M1t is attractive , so is S1+ or 1-test . I still need to take a little time to think about it .


I just came back from the gym. I did legs , god I hate them  

Squat (smith machine) I just count the plates for this : 200x10 // 200x10 //220x8
Dumbell lunges : 55x10 // 55x10 // 55x9
Seated leg curl : 90x10 // 100x9 // 100x8
Horizontal Calf raise : 410x10 // 410x9 // 410x9

Good leg workout. It was short and sweet. Took about an hour and I still did a little talking . Me and my big mouth.


----------



## simbh (Mar 3, 2005)

Weight this morning : *198lbs *

Yesterday night I tried to take some pictures .  . 2 of them only have one arm in them and the other one (which was supposed to be quads) barely practicaly only has a shot of my knees.

I'll try and take some new ones today.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 3, 2005)

sim those are some impressive gains. 	

Now, how long you plan to go on pct? Planning to do another cycle soon/6 months?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 3, 2005)

U got real decent results from this cycle Simon! Strenght increases are killer too!
i cant wait to see how much of it u manage to keep...By the looks of it, ure doing good!


----------



## simbh (Mar 3, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> sim those are some impressive gains.
> 
> Now, how long you plan to go on pct? Planning to do another cycle soon/6 months?


Pct will be 4 weeks. I will probably do another cycle , toward the summer . I'm really not sure yet like I said of what I'll be taking. M1t seems more and more attractive , my only concern with m1t is keeping the gains during pct.Are the sides worth it if you can't keep the gains. I'll be researching that though , with people who have done a cycle and see how much they have kept. 



			
				crazy_enough said:
			
		

> U got real decent results from this cycle Simon! Strenght increases are killer too!
> i cant wait to see how much of it u manage to keep...By the looks of it, ure doing good!


Thx crazy . Ya up till now everything seems to be staying . Weight and strenght. Of course I lost a bit of weight which was due to the water retention .


----------



## simbh (Mar 4, 2005)

Yesterday was shoulder day. As my workouts are real quick right now , I decided to do a bit of abs as I had to wait for my friends.

Shoulder press hammer strenght : 100x7 (Could of done 8 , but the shoulder felt weird) // 105x6 // 110x4
Frontal raise cable : 85x6 // 85x6
Lat raise Cable : 30x6 // 32.5x6
Upright row : 110x6 // 115x4 ---> heaviest I've ever done , even during cycle I never manage to pull it off 
Shrugs ( I left a machine weight=MW) : MW + 20 x8 // MW+50x6 // MW+50x6

Very good workout. I havn't lost anything on shoulder strenght wise yet . Which is great . I guess have short workouts with heavy lifts helps me keep the gains. Oh ya , the CEE must be helping too


----------

